# CSU Oval Criterium



## MTBerwithroadrash (Nov 9, 2005)

Hope this isn't considered spamming! All the proceeds from this race go to the severely under-funded CSU Cycling team.

If anyone is looking for some early racing, CSU is hosting the Oval crit again this year on February 28th. Collegiate racing will be all morning, USAC categories in the afternoon.

The CSU Oval Criterium has often been cited as the best crit course in Colorado. We didn't host it last year because we hosted Collegiate Nationals, but this year we're doing BOTH! 
More info: Ramscycling.com
Click Here for online registration.

Flyer (click to enlarge):



If any of you out there live in the Fort Collins area want to come support the Rams Cycling Team, we're having our February Fiesta next thursday. See our website for more info.


Hope to see some of you out there! Should be a good (hopefully not too cold) day of racing


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Glad to see this race back on the calendar. Nice to have a race close to home instead of driving to Boulder/Denver.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> Glad to see this race back on the calendar. Nice to have a race close to home instead of driving to Boulder/Denver.


You should do it Godot. I'll be there cheering you on, whilst eating a brat.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been doing a lot more Jan Ulrich training that actual training so far this year. I'd be OTB on the first acceleration. Perhaps you could hand me a brat each lap, as I go by, slowly


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> I've been doing a lot more Jan Ulrich training that actual training so far this year. I'd be OTB on the first acceleration. Perhaps you could hand me a brat each lap, as I go by, slowly


I might even give you a push.


----------

